# Planted kbg now I have this



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

I planted some kbg 1.5 months ago. I have a lot of weeds sprouting, should I be manually removing them or leave them? Maybe someone can identify them for me?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Camarojoe12

Just some broadleaf weed. I'd hand pull if able and if temps allow spoon feed nitrogen to encourage the KBG to fill in. It's getting a bit warm where I'm at though to be pushing nitrogen.

Funny how you see the same weeds around the same time each year and they show up here as well.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

I also just posted about this - its smartweed (ladythumb). I am still trying to find a way to kill it... pulling it up is easy, but not when you have 1,000 of them.

I am wondering what seed you used?


----------



## Camarojoe12 (Sep 2, 2018)

kdxkid said:


> I also just posted about this - its smartweed (ladythumb). I am still trying to find a way to kill it... pulling it up is easy, but not when you have 1,000 of them.
> 
> I am wondering what seed you used?


It was Scott's Kentucky bluegrass. Never again! I will go to the local seed store and purchase the only reason I didn't was the area wasn't very much to cover


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Given the size of those weeds relative to the KBG seedlings, I don't think it's fair to blame Scott's.

Did you introduce any new soil to the site, and how long was it bare without pre-emergent protection?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks like bagged topsoil weed seed crap.

Salad greens.

Just about anything you apply will nuke salad greens, weed b gone, etc. Easy peasy.

Fertilize regularly, mow properly, it wil fill in.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

@Camarojoe12 I used Scotts KBG when I was up north. Has no problems at all and actually really liked it. Your weeds are not from Scotts, unless you bought some Scotts cheap topsoil or something. Either way, I wouldnt just put the blame on them. Weeds happen from a million different reasons.


----------

